

Ask HN: When I donate to the EFF via Humble Bundle, it is pseudo anonymous? - chaostheory

To elaborate, does an outside organization need to do a lot more extra work to figure out what I did regardless of whether I used a credit card or not? If so, I would love to continue doing it.
======
codemonkeymike
Why would you need anonymity to donate to the EFF?

~~~
chaostheory
Why would people seek asylum from the US? Why would anyone want privacy
especially when it concerns their political leanings or financial
transactions? Just trying to predict the future by using the past. Then again
I could be completely and utterly wrong.

